# Blackhawk Retriever Club



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open callbacks to the land blind. 37 dogs 8:00 am--Spangler's

1,3,4,8,9,10,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,27,28,29,32,33,35,36,39,40,41,43,44,46,49,52,56,57,67,68,70,71

Derby Callbacks to 4th series 14 dogs 7:30 am starts --Fox Hollow
5,6,8,12,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,28,29


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Some of you may know that Charlie Moody is running Bobby Smith's dogs in the open. Bobby stayed home in Mississippi this summer to care for his wife and Charlie just got word that Bobby's wife of 45 years passed away. Please keep Bobby and his family in your prayers.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness. Thank you for letting us know. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Bobby and the rest of Celia's loved ones.


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry to here.
Prayers for Bobby and family.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Two very fine people. Prays for both because God does listen.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Prayers to Bobby and Family


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to the water marks for the OPEN TEST DOG at 7:45 AM
3,10,18,19,28,29,36,39,40,49,52,71 Should be 12 dogs 18 starts


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Derby Results
1st #22 Hawk owner/Jeff Schilz Handler/Wayne Curtis
2nd #5 Blue Owner/handler Pat Corteen
3rd #6 Stryker Owner/handler Mary Spangler
4th #15 Peanut Owner/handler Tom Kobach
Rjam #20 Luke Owner/Bert Windham Handler/ Wayne Curtis
jam #8 Jordy Owner/Pete Hayes Handler Joe Curtis
Jam #23 Greta Owner/Mike Abts Handler Joe Curtis

Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How many back for the land blind in the AM?


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to all the placements at the BRC Trial this weekend. The event was a huge sucess, especially with the 50th wedding anniversary of Jack and Laraine Unbehaun on Friday. A would like to give a big Thank You to all that helped to put on the trial and also all the work and preparation in putting on the dinner for Jack and Laraine. 
Congratulations to Team Fox Hollow on a very impressive weekend also, Between Wayne and his clients they took all 4 blue ribbons plus a handful of others to go along with those.
Open win to #39 FC Maple Creek's Spirit Warrior (Levi) owned by Warren and Susan Exo, handled by Wayne Curtis. Qualifies for 2015 NRC
Amateur Win to #33 Red Cedar's Wide Reciever (Driver) Owned and handled by Pete Hayes
Amateur 2nd to #36 Windfire's Remote Start (Keta) Owned and handled by Jim O'Neill (Marsha would be jumping for joy!)
Amateur Jam to #24 TDK's Bird BommerangMH (Boomer) owned and handled by Joe Couey
Qualifying Win to #16 Candlewoods Double K's Take Two Hands (Whopper) owned and handled by Joel Welinski
Qualifying Jam to #3 Juliana II (Anna) Owned and handled by Pat Nell
Derby Win to #22 Three Rivers Soaring High (Hawk) Owner J"eff Schilz Handled by Wayne
Derby 3rd to #6 Hyflyer's Light my Fire (Stryker) Owned and handled by Mary Spangler


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Wonderful hospitality, hard working members and help. Congratulations to places and all participants.Thanks Blackhawk


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Randy Spangler said:


> Congratulations to all the placements at the BRC Trial this weekend. The event was a huge sucess, especially with the 50th wedding anniversary of Jack and Laraine Unbehaun on Friday. A would like to give a big Thank You to all that helped to put on the trial and also all the work and preparation in putting on the dinner for Jack and Laraine.
> Congratulations to Team Fox Hollow on a very impressive weekend also, Between Wayne and his clients they took all 4 blue ribbons plus a handful of others to go along with those.
> Open win to #39 FC Maple Creek's Spirit Warrior (Levi) owned by Warren and Susan Exo, handled by Wayne Curtis. Qualifies for 2015 NRC
> Amateur Win to #33 Red Cedar's Wide Reciever (Driver) Owned and handled by Pete Hayes
> ...


What Randy said - way to go to the Fox Hollow folks! We are so proud of you and happy for you!!!
But Randy forgot one of our hometown boys - #20 Luke, owned by Burt and Leah Windham and Handled by Wayne!!! (I might not have the spelling right but we're proud of Luke and company!)


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry about missing Luke, Thanks for catching it Becky.
Randy


----------

